# Installing Gas cooktop in island (with no gas?)



## claydwilli (Jul 28, 2009)

hello all, 

First post *takes a bow*

My wife and I are buying our first house, and we found one that we think is perfect in every way but one. We both like to cook, and we live by the gulf so hurricanes are a threat, and long days with out power a real possibility. Both these factors lead us to wanting a gas cook top. Here's the rub. This house has an electric range in the island, with no obvious gas hookup under there. 

My basic question is this: Can gas be brought over to the island from where the gas comes into the gas dryer connection (about 10-12 feet away)? I'm figuring this will require some trenching in the slab (no basement or crawl space here). The tile that's in the kitchen is really nice so we hate to rip some of it up, and we don't want to damage the slab and the foundation, but it might be worth it to us if it's possible.

Is this ever done? Do people bother with this kind of thing, or is it cost prohibitive?

Anyone ever tried it?

I tried to do a search for this, but the search engine seems to think 'gas' is too short of a search term so it just gave me loads of info on installing islands... useful, but not quite what I was looking for. 

Thanks in advance!

C.


----------



## MACPLUMB (Jan 21, 2008)

*Island gas range*

I THINK YOU WILL FIND IT "VERY" COST PROHIBITIVE ! !

FIRST OFF LET ME SAY I AGREE WITH YOUR IDEAL BUT I AM GOING TO MAKE YOU AWARE OF CERTAIN FACTS ABOUT GAS PLUMBING, ! ! : thumbs up:

#1 YOU CAN SAFE YOUR KITCHEN FLOORING BECAUSE IT IS ILLEGAL TO RUN GAS UNDER CONCRETE,
#2 YOU CAN NOT JUST RUN A EXTENSION ON A GAS SYSTEM YOU HAVE TO HAVE THE WHOLE SYSTEM DESIGNED FOR EACH AND EVER APPLIANCE 
INCLUDING ALL THE ELBOWS AND THE MAX. RUN OF PIPE ! ! :no:

#3 THE STOVE IS RATED FOR A LOT MORE BTU'S THEN THE DRYER PIPE COULD POSSIBLY CARRY ! !

IF YOU CAN START AT THE GAS METER AND RUN THE NEW PIPE ALL THOUGH 
THE OVERHEAD THEN YOU COULD DO WHAT YOU WANT GET A PRICE FOR 
THAT THEN DECIDE IF YOU WANT TO PAY THE COST ! ! ! ! :thumbup:


----------



## claydwilli (Jul 28, 2009)

wow, I had no idea it was illegal to run gas though concrete like that. My wife asked another plumber and he said that was the only option, to trench into the slab, lay the pipe, and then fill it back in. I thought that it might not work to just run it from the dryer like that, I would guess we would need to see where the gas main comes in and then figure it out from there. Here's a question: Is it ever done where someone will upgrade a kitchen, and put an island over a gas connection and not bring the connection up though the floor of the island? The Realtor for the house says he thinks there gas in the island, but there's no sign of it.


----------



## djrussell (Jun 23, 2009)

the realtor also works on commission. don't take his "thinks" and opinions as fact without getting it in writing.


----------



## MACPLUMB (Jan 21, 2008)

*Island gas range*

Hey send me a e-mail with your number and best time of day to call

e-mail in my signature line i can call and advise about the gas ! !


----------



## PipeLyfe (Jun 9, 2016)

You make yourself look like a total jack### by giving advice on something you obviously know nothing about. It amazes me that people feel the need to speak on anything other than something they have first hand personal experience with. I'm a plumber and your flat out wrong. How do you think they run gas to cooktops? If you can't put the gas in the slab how do you suppose they do this on new construction jobs? Your an Idiot.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I f you can stand a decorative pole, you can bring a line down from the attic.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

In my area the gas line would need to be enclosed with a dwv pipe and the line run through the pipe. Perhaps Texas gas suppliers do not allow this. We ran tract pipe through 1.5 inch dwv to a remote fire place under the slap. The pvc must remain accessible on both ends for easy replacement of the gas line.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

In my area it is against code to dig up seven year old threads.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Will my apoligies.... I did not notice someone dug it up.


----------

